# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Curso: MAnejo Sustentable de Berries, UNALM 3-5 Diciembre

## Raul_Anguiz

Estimados amigos, la Maestría en Agricultura Sustentable de la Escuela de Post Grado de la Universidad Nacional Agraria-La Molina está organizando del 03 al 05 de Diciembre el Curso: Manejo Sustentable de Berries (Fresa, Fambruesa, Cereza, Aguaymanto y Arándanos).   Mayor información y contacto lo encuentran en el Afiche adjunto.   Esperamos su participación ya que las vacantes son limitadas.   Cordiales saludos,  *Ing. Agr. Mg. Sc. Raúl Anguiz* *Consultor Agrario, Reg.* *CIP Nº 94977*  *(**(51-1) RPC: 94434-8374; Movistar* *99807- 2439* *+* *ranguiz@yahoo.com, ranguiz@outlook.com* *Skype: raul.anguiz**. *  *P Imprima sólo si es necesario. El planeta es responsabilidad de todos*Temas similares: Artículo: UNALM ofrecerá el diplomado Manejo y uso seguro de plaguicidas UNALM: Diplomado en Manejo y Uso Seguro de Plaguicidas .. a partir del 09 de agosto en la ciudad de Ica MANEJO ORGÁNICO DE CULTIVOS DE ALTA RENTABILIDAD (CHIA, KIWI, BERRIES, GRANOS ANDINOS) Curso Regional de Certificación Orgánica y de Comercio Justo para la agroexportación- Cajamarca , 02 y 03 de diciembre Curso Internacional Auditores Orgáncios, 18-20 Nov. UNALM

----------


## Raul_Anguiz

CURSO MANEJO SUSTENTABLE DE BERRIES 3-5 Dic, UNALM Mayor información en el sgte link:   :: PMAS - Manejo sustentable de Bayas ::

----------

